# Dewalt or Milwaukee



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

crazy electrician said:


> I have been using Dewalt cordless tools for years but am thinking of switching to milwaukee. I'd like to know what everyone else think's about milwaukee compared to dewalt.


I have been using milwaukee for a while now they about the same in quality...:thumbup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

crazy electrician said:


> I have been using Dewalt cordless tools for years but am thinking of switching to milwaukee. I'd like to know what everyone else think's about milwaukee compared to dewalt.


I like the Milwaukee tools. I have the radio and it really is better than any other job site radio. We blast Metallica 'Kill Em All' and Pantera 'Cowboys from Hell' on the job sites. The hackzall is really cool but make sure you pick up the double-life battery because the one it comes with is for kids or something.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

And for the record I have a little bit of everything (Dewalt, Makita, Milwaukee, Bosch), etc.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't think you could go wrong with either but I would err on the side of Milwaukee.


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

Cant go wrong with either one, ive used both and prefer DeWalt, they feel alot stronger in my opinion, but both are good brands. Its kinda a Chevy vs Ford deal, all about personal prefrence.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

If you are partial to red tools you'll like Milwaukee. Otherwise it makes no difference whatsoever.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

I've use the 14.4 dewalt cordless, they kick ass, :thumbup:I lean more to dewalt.


----------



## crazy electrician (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank's for the comments. The biggest worry I have about switching is power. Dewalts are very powerful and wasn't sure if I would be disappointed with the power of the milwaukee drills. Dewalt just doesn't seem to be made the way it used to be.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Milwaukee tools IMO are far superior to anything else. 

I bought the 18v power plus when it came out 10 years ago and it still works everyday. A few months after I bought I was working on the bottom of a pier with a ladder in a john boat and dropped in the bay behind ocean city ... so I dove in after it and dried it out with a heat gun and as I said it still works today. I did however have to return my sawsall wrapped in newspaper and covered in blood. Seems the brushes got a little fouled up with bloody meat.

As far as power you will definitely not be let down.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Need I say more?


----------



## crazy electrician (Apr 30, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Need I say more?


How well does that M12 right angle drill work.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

crazy electrician said:


> How well does that M12 right angle drill work.


It works great, sometimes I use it even when I don't need the angle...


----------



## crazy electrician (Apr 30, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> It works great, sometimes I use it even when I don't need the angle...


I do own the M12 hackzall and love it, works much faster and easier than the old keyhole saw, and have been curious about the right angle drill. I just haven't been to sure about the power of the 18 volt stuff. I've got alot of money invested in Dewalt and dont want to be sorry if I make the switch.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

crazy e, thanks for starting this thread and thanks to all who responded. The timing is perfect, I need a new drill and was going to shop for one today. Looks like I am gonna give the big M a try. :thumbup:


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

I have used Dewalt since I first got into the field about 20 years ago (12 volt was the biggest there was, no cordless sawzall). I currently have 3 hammer drills, 3 sawzalls, an impact driver, a circular saw, a cordless shop vac, a flashlight, a fluorescent work light, and the radio, all 18 volt. When the Milwaukee M12 line came out, I picked up the screwdriver, drill, flashlight, and radio. I love the lightness of the drill, I can carry it all day long without noticing it, and I can drive self tappers into heavy gauge steel studs (though I wouldn't recommend it long term). That little M12 radio easily displaced the large Dewalt one in the van.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Milwaukee! M12 line is awesome, as is the m18 line.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm a Milwaukee tool user myself, but to be honest, I really think DeWalt and Milwaukee are pretty much on par. Roughly the same price for comparable models, and roughly the same performance.


----------



## Wyremonkey (Apr 15, 2011)

When drilling into concrete, I believe dewalt's 18 volt is a little bit faster, cutting down on drill time. I have both 18 volt sets. The miluakee sits in the truck as back up.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Wyremonkey said:


> When drilling into concrete, I believe dewalt's 18 volt is a little bit faster, cutting down on drill time. I have both 18 volt sets. The miluakee sits in the truck as back up.


Neither Milwaukee's or DeWalt's cordless hammer drills are worth a damn. They spin fast and make a bunch of noise, but use a HILTI cordless hammer drill and the difference is remarkable. Instead of a zillion little hits per revolution like Milwaukee and DeWalt, the HILTI's have comparably fewer hits per revolution, but they hit darned hard.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I'm a tool


We know this already. :yes:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

My vote is for Makita. That doesn't exactly answer the OP's question, but there you go.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Neither Milwaukee's or DeWalt's cordless hammer drills are worth a damn. They spin fast and make a bunch of noise, but use a HILTI cordless hammer drill and the difference is remarkable. Instead of a zillion little hits per revolution like Milwaukee and DeWalt, the HILTI's have comparably fewer hits per revolution, but they hit darned hard.


When it comes to the actual hammer action, I pretty much keep anything from DeWalt, Milwaukee, Bosch, Makita and the rest restricted to the easy stuff like in mortar joints. If I need anything beyond that I'm pulling out my 36V SDS. Using those little screamers vs an SDS is like using a finishing hammer to pound a ground rod.

While Hilti makes better tools, their prices for tools and particularly service (locally) are out of whack. They've simply priced themselves out of the market as far as most ECs are concerned.

I'm more of a Milwaukee fan myself for some corded tools and the cordless lineup, along with their better than average warranties. That said, the service center location plays a big part of my decision of what brands I'll buy. The same location I deal with is an authorized repair center for several brands including Milwaukee and Bosch, and its only a couple miles from my house. So in the interest of keeping life simple, I try to buy mainly brands that place is authorized to repair/service.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*M*

Metabo


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

crazy electrician said:


> I do own the M12 hackzall and love it, works much faster and easier than the old keyhole saw, and have been curious about the right angle drill. I just haven't been to sure about the power of the 18 volt stuff. I've got alot of money invested in Dewalt and dont want to be sorry if I make the switch.


You don't have to "switch"...

I've got some of every kind of tool


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Are either of the 2 made in the US? I think Dewalt is made in mexico right? I read somewhere even Milwaukee is made in China. Shame if its true.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

I like my v18 cordless set, I still have my 18v power plus drill and flashlight. I might get the v28 stuff someday. I think the dewalt drills have a little more torque and a powerfull feel to them but my milwaukee has always been good to me. I have went through 2 sets of v18 batteries all covered by the awesome 5 year warranty. I have heard Bosch is pretty good from the guy at the milwakee repair center near me, he says they are overall the best quality of cordless tool. I still will stick with Milwaukee.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I would like to go hilti or metabo, but their tool selection beyond drills and impacts is poor.
Milwaukee **** the bed when they stopped making lok-tor stuff and started with their first lithium line. Their new lineup with the red lithium looks awesome however and they may have won me back as a loyal customer. Even though the batteries are no longer compatible and I am going to have to do a complete upgrade and abandon some workable old tools.

I have both Milwaukee and Dewalt on the truck and I prefer the Milwaukee. Under high torgue I can slip the gears in the Dewalt.
My original Milwaukee cordless sawzall will be 10 years old in Sept and it is still going strong.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

Milwaukee is made in china. They should start making them in the US again though I hate when companies pull out of their own own country it's sad. Their tools Re still fool but aren't as good as they were when made in th US. As for hammer drilling I almost never use a cordless for hammer drilling other than the odd mortar joint. I have a Bosch bulldog SDS drill that is the balls doing any hammer drilling. The hammer drilling from a cordless takes too long they are too wimpy.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I would switch to a brand with lower quality if I knew it were made here.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think that Milwaukee's batteries are made in Canada. The tools are imported now. Some of the corded stuff is still US made.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I use the v18 batteries on my old power plus tools and I have a v18 sds hammer drill. Batteries still don't last as long as some other brands but better then the old power plus batteries. Again I haven't used any of the m series yet. I still have a milwaukee right angle drill from almost 20 years ago. It gets used at least a few times a week.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

gold said:


> I still have a milwaukee right angle drill from almost 20 years ago. It gets used at least a few times a week.


Not to derail this thread, but the old corded tools are unbelievable. I have an old beat up hammer drill that can only be recognized as milwaukee because it is still somewhat red. Legendary.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

farlsincharge said:


> Not to derail this thread, but the old corded tools are unbelievable. I have an old beat up hammer drill that can only be recognized as milwaukee because it is still somewhat red. Legendary.


Me too, in fact some of my older stuff was my dads who retired in the 80's.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

gold said:


> Me too, in fact some of my older stuff was my dads who retired in the 80's.


 
Good example


----------



## rnichols (Apr 19, 2011)

I talked to a milwaukee rep at one of the supply houses.. the guy that designed dewalts drills went to work for milwaukee now so who knows whats what on that.

As far as the drills, I have burned up three hammer drills, two milwaukee's and one dewalt. So far the Makita has handled it own. I own a milwaukee M12 drill and a M18 drill. I like them all for what they do. But it all goes back to what you like and what you feel comfortable with. I have several brands on my truck and each has there usefullness.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

rnichols said:


> I talked to a milwaukee rep at one of the supply houses.. the guy that designed dewalts drills went to work for milwaukee now so who knows whats what on that.
> 
> As far as the drills, I have burned up three hammer drills, two milwaukee's and one dewalt. So far the Makita has handled it own. I own a milwaukee M12 drill and a M18 drill. I like them all for what they do. But it all goes back to what you like and what you feel comfortable with. I have several brands on my truck and each has there usefullness.


 


I've got a few different brands myself


----------



## rnichols (Apr 19, 2011)

my god, lol you have a full size van? lol :blink:

That looks like a nice collection of tools.. I have bosch,dewalt, makita, milwaukee, and a few others.. lol but not that much.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I've got a few different brands myself


I'd love to break into your van.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I'd love to break into your van.


 

Feel free to try. My tools are very well protected...

































and insured.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Not nearly as much as McClary,


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Milwaukee for me, we have company power drills and SDS's that are dewalts and they have obvisouly had a hard life but they just dont seem to have even the torque of my M18 cordless which ripped a 25mm spade bit into a grotesque peice of metal today when I unexpectedly hit a void in the what I thought was a triple stud but turned out to be 2 with just short packers every 300mm.


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

gold said:


> Are either of the 2 made in the US? I think Dewalt is made in mexico right? I read somewhere even Milwaukee is made in China. Shame if its true.


The 18v milwaukees in the shop say china on them...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I vote for dewaukee! yeah they are so cool.. Wait actually i like milwalt... yeah that was it....


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Me. Start the generator.


----------



## Whatevva (May 18, 2011)

When I first got into this trade, I was a die hard Milwaukee guy. Cordless hadn't come out yet, and when they did I jumped right in, but the the Milwaukee stuff sucked, and I tried a few of them. Makita came and went, and Dewault came in shortly after. I now have the Lithium Ion battery model, and I usually replace the entire drill when the batteries won't hold a charge any more (2-3 years). I agree that the hammer in Dewaults sux, and I leave the hammering to Hilti.

I still have the classic corded milwaukee Saw-zall and Right angle drill, but rarely use them any more.

BTW...I LOVE the little LED that they added. At first I thought it was a gimmick, but it really has come in handy :thumbsup:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

I have both manufacturers. Seem to get a better deal on DeWalt for some reason. But if you are undecided go for Milwaukee if you like trucks. Thier delivery trucks are something special.

FRank


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I've got a few different brands myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a LOT of tools. Do you carry that all on your truck?


----------



## noshorts4 (Jul 4, 2011)

Neither i use ridgid they come with lifetime warranty


----------



## crazy electrician (Apr 30, 2011)

noshorts4 said:


> Neither i use ridgid they come with lifetime warranty


It's a good thing they come with a lifetime warranty because your going to need it. Ridgid make good tools but their cordless tools are not one of them. I own a ridgid drill and it sits in my garage and collects dust. Worst drill I ever bought.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Home Depot*

One interesting thing on the rigid battery hammer drill. I bought one with lifetime warranty in 2003. It finally conked out after 8 years of heavy abuse. I had my original receipt, only one thing. Home Depot uses an ink that fades over time. Seriously, go look at your HD receipts v.s. other vendors. It fades real bad. They looked my drill up in their database and they reprinted the original receipt. I thought great, new drill free right? Well, they said the serial number was too worn and could not get it off drill so they would not warranty after much badgering. So, good luck on the lifetime warranty. The new X3 ones are much worse than my old 2003 one for some reason. 

All my stuff is Metabo now.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Barely used ridgid hammer drill burned up quick...Ridgid multi tool isn't one of my favs either. Like the shop vacs. My Dewalt 14.4 has been to hll and back and even put 12 stitches on my lip. Like my Milwaukee and Bosch stuff too...


----------



## gnxtc2 (Feb 21, 2011)

Milwaukee is owned by Techtronic Industries (TTI) Headquartered in Hong Kong.

They also own:
Ryobi
AEG
Ridgid
Homelite
Hoover
Dirt Devil
Vax 

And I think Hilti and Panasonic have some type of deal with the cordless stuff. The Hilti guy was telling me one owns 51% of the company but don't know which.

Billy T.
[email protected]


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

I had some problems w/ a couple of Milwaukee 12V batteries last month, it was real EZ to fill out the form online & they had a prepaid shipping label so did not have to pay shipping, it took a week* & had 2 new batteries, I am disgusted w/ the fact that the ChiComs build most Milwaukee tools but they did provide good service. DeWalt was Black & Decker who builds crap, although B&D was taken over by Stanley, I doubt they will improve.

*FedEx takes 2 days to get to Anaheim from Northern CA.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

I used milwaukee cordless tools and burned the cordless drill up while drilling a 4 inch hole with a hole saw. My dewalt keeps going no matter how much abuse i put it though.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Current said:


> That's a LOT of tools. Do you carry that all on your truck?


 

That's 2 vans worth. Possibly 3 if you spread it really thin. There are at least 6 meters and 3 meggers in that pic, although you can't see them all


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jefft110 said:


> Not nearly as much as McClary,


 


damn, do you do any work with those? or just take pictures of them:blink:


----------



## kalexv12 (Apr 23, 2009)

gold said:


> Milwaukee tools IMO are far superior to anything else.
> 
> I bought the 18v power plus when it came out 10 years ago and it still works everyday. A few months after I bought I was working on the bottom of a pier with a ladder in a john boat and dropped in the bay behind ocean city ... so I dove in after it and dried it out with a heat gun and as I said it still works today. I did however have to return my sawsall wrapped in newspaper and covered in blood. Seems the brushes got a little fouled up with bloody meat.
> 
> As far as power you will definitely not be let down.


Dang I bought the 18V cordless drill flashlight, and radio about the same time, and everything except for the radio was broke within the first 3 months including the battery charger which died 2 years later. Now I use a Dewalt set, and I modded my radio to take Dewalt batteries. Much cheaper for me seeing that my employer bought my Dewalt set.


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

crazy electrician said:


> Thank's for the comments. The biggest worry I have about switching is power. Dewalts are very powerful and wasn't sure if I would be disappointed with the power of the milwaukee drills. Dewalt just doesn't seem to be made the way it used to be.


 
Thats dewalt is just black and decker's fancy line. How many black and Decker tools do you have that would hold up to everyday use. Ridgid Makes a great set nut i am also using the Milwaukee set right now.


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I've got a few different brands myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I hope you didnt pull all of that out for one picture to post in a thread. Must not be a busy day for ya.:thumbup: Thhanks for the pics though you have alot of stuff.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

sstlouis03 said:


> I hope you didnt pull all of that out for one picture to post in a thread. Must not be a busy day for ya.:thumbup: Thhanks for the pics though you have alot of stuff.


Nope, I took that for insurance reasons a few years back.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I prefer the dewalt sawzall to the milwaukee, I got de-thumbprinted one day with a borrowed Milwaukee. Slipped in between the shaft and the main housing. MAN did that feel good when the pain went away.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

JohnR said:


> I prefer the dewalt sawzall to the milwaukee, I got de-thumbprinted one day with a borrowed Milwaukee. Slipped in between the shaft and the main housing. MAN did that feel good when the pain went away.


I saw a guy do that too, except his thumb fell behind the saw latch and into the recess of the saw. Smashed it good, bled all over the place.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

sstlouis03 said:


> I hope you didnt pull all of that out for one picture to post in a thread. Must not be a busy day for ya.:thumbup: Thhanks for the pics though you have alot of stuff.


He does that monthly so he can worship his collection. 



mcclary's electrical said:


> Nope, I took that for insurance reasons a few years back.


Don't lie :laughing:


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

JohnR said:


> I prefer the dewalt sawzall to the milwaukee, I got de-thumbprinted one day with a borrowed Milwaukee. Slipped in between the shaft and the main housing. MAN did that feel good when the pain went away.


 
There is no such thing as a "dewalt sawall", a "Sawzall" is only made by Milwaukee (prob in china now) a competing tool is just a reciprocating saw.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Norcal said:


> There is no such thing as a "dewalt sawall", a "Sawzall" is only made by Milwaukee (prob in china now) a competing tool is just a reciprocating saw.


True... But Sawzall is sort of like Kleenex and Coke machines.... You say "reciprocating saw" to most guys out there they're going to look at you funny..


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

i have both spread across several vans.. if i had to make a choice i would go with millwaukee,but i think dewalt is on par as well. Bosch,Rigid,P/C,and hitachi. you could not give me a lifetime supply and i accept.


----------



## crazy electrician (Apr 30, 2011)

Well it seems to really come down to preference doesn't it. Some guys say Dewalt others say Milwaukee, but everyone for the most part say's that they are comparable quality. So I guess I'll just stick with what I've got and maybe even try the new 20v max when they come out. Thank's guy's.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

crazy electrician said:


> Well it seems to really come down to preference doesn't it. Some guys say Dewalt others say Milwaukee, but everyone for the most part say's that they are comparable quality. So I guess I'll just stick with what I've got and maybe even try the new 20v max when they come out. Thank's guy's.


 

Honestly, Alot of it is conformity. Around here Dewalt is for carpenters. Higher paid trades (electrical, plumbing, HVAC) use Milwaukee.


----------



## 3rdgenwireman (Dec 12, 2010)

Corded tools = Milwaukee

Cordless = DeWalt


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I use both and like both products. I have 18V dewalt XRP hammerdrill, Milwaukee V18 hammerdrill, Dewalt 18V impact, Milwaukee 18V impact and like both products.

I also have the Milwaukee V18 Sawzall and M12 impact and driver combo with flashlight. I love the M12 portability and they are good strong tools. Plus there are so many options with the M12 series.

All in all I am happy with both brands


----------



## joethemechanic (Sep 21, 2011)

Dude, if that is up on the wall of your bedroom,,,,,,,,,,


Well I'm sure Freud would have had something to say about it.


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

Milwaukee for sure. I still use an 18 volt set I got more then 10 years ago. Their tools last a long time and their sawzall is way smoother then Dewalts. All their m12 stuff that I bought works good too. Couldn't be happier with their stuff.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

joethemechanic said:


> Dude, if that is up on the wall of your bedroom,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> Well I'm sure Freud would have had something to say about it.



Right next to my shark head duh :whistling2:


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

my 18v lithion milwaukee combo kit came in yesterday, i'll see how it does compared to dewault.:thumbup:


----------



## Stab&Shoot (Aug 23, 2011)

I have all dewalt stuff but I think I'm gonna phase it out. I'm pissed off with battery longevity. I think I got 2 good batteries left out of 8. I picked up a hitachi 12v for under a hundred just to plug, switch, and hang a few light fixtures. I'm not sure what I will go back with. Hilti if I break the bank. I'm in love with the TE-7 hammer drill I got from the pawnshop for $125.


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

....


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Well ... what does everyone else have?

I'd just as soon have my tools be a different make than the others', lest one guy accidentlally go home with everyone's charger.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

joethemechanic said:


> Dude, if that is up on the wall of your bedroom,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Well I'm sure Freud would have had something to say about it.


It's in my office


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Amish Electrician said:


> Well ... what does everyone else have?
> 
> I'd just as soon have my tools be a different make than the others', lest one guy accidentlally go home with everyone's charger.


 
I use 18v DeWalt tools in my shop and around the house. Out jobbing I use a Makita 18v lion impact, Milwaukee 12v driver, flashlite, and impact, and 18v hammer drill, 1/2" RA drill, rotary hammer, and Sawzall. I also use the Stout 18v bandsaw. I don't think one compamy makes the best of everything.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I'm going with Makita for my corded stuff except for SDS's thats Bosch territory for me, I bought the jigsaw a while ago and was so impressed that when I needed a new circular saw I got the Makita 5007MGK which is 1800w and 5800rpms, it was way above the competition. 

This is the American 120v version - http://www.acetoolonline.com/Makita-5007MGA-7-1-4-Magnesium-Circular-Saw-p/mak-5007mga.htm if anybodys interested.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chewy said:


> I'm going with Makita for my corded stuff except for SDS's thats Bosch territory for me, I bought the jigsaw a while ago and was so impressed that when I needed a new circular saw I got the Makita 5007MGK which is 1800w and 5800rpms, it was way above the competition.
> 
> This is the American 120v version - http://www.acetoolonline.com/Makita-5007MGA-7-1-4-Magnesium-Circular-Saw-p/mak-5007mga.htm if anybodys interested.


 
I don't think you could beat the Bosch barrel grip jig saw, I have been through several other brands. As for circular saws I use a Skil 77 worm drive for heavy cutting and Porter Cable Saw Boss (right handed) for everything else.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I don't think you could beat the Bosch barrel grip jig saw, I have been through several other brands. As for circular saws I use a Skil 77 worm drive for heavy cutting and Porter Cable Saw Boss (right handed) for everything else.


Yeah I see alot of carpenters using that jigsaw over here, I'm a top handle kind of guy though and the Makita was on sale at the time. I never pay full price for tools :laughing: 

I really would love to try out a wormdrive or a hypoid but they dont make them, I could order one over from the states but then I would have to carry around a stepdown transformer with me.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

For years I have used Panasonic cordless and Porter-Cable corded. If I need to do real work like drilling concrete, or using large self-feed bits, I use the corded.


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

FulThrotl said:


> for battery powered drills, nothing even comes close to festool.
> 
> all of my stuff is milwualkee. last year, i bought $500 worth of 18v
> lithium batteries. of those, two will still hold a charge. the rest suck.
> ...


Exactly where would you get this jig saw blade that cuts through a 12" by 12" oak?


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

....


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Thats impressive but I have watched that video 3 times and although I'm not certain I'm going to say that was 120mm x 120mm, that ruler was metric. I could be wrong but looking at that video there was no way that was 12x12 inches but then it didnt look like 120mm to me either. :laughing:



FulThrotl said:


> well, i'm guessing as the video i saw it in was a festool video,
> they make them... i'm looking for that video on youtube, and
> can't seem to find it, but here's a couple others...
> 
> ...


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

FulThrotl said:


> well, i'm guessing as the video i saw it in was a festool video,
> they make them... i'm looking for that video on youtube, and
> can't seem to find it, but here's a couple others...
> 
> ...


Looks like they make good wood working tools. The jig saw video was pretty cool. They had the 18 volt drill on Amazon for $625.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Having been around various types of construction for the last 40+ years I can't recall a single time I needed to cut a 6"x6" with a jigsaw.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Having been around various types of construction for the last 40+ years I can't recall a single time I needed to cut a 6"x6" with a jigsaw.


I just did that very thing last week. And several times last year. Temp service mast and backboard


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I just did that very thing last week. And several times last year. Temp service mast and backboard


And you used a jigsaw?  Thats chainsaw material where I come from or having a helpfull friend spinning the timber with a steady hand while you hold your circular saw in the same place :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

chewy said:


> And you used a jigsaw?  Thats chainsaw material where I come from or having a helpfull friend spinning the timber with a steady hand while you hold your circular saw in the same place :laughing:


Hell no, I read his post wrong. I used a sawzall!!!


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Hell no, I read his post wrong. I used a sawzall!!!


Are you a cabinet maker or an electrician?:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Hell no, I read his post wrong. I used a sawzall!!!


 
F-ing A right you used a sawzall. Anything but a sawzall or chainsaw is just wasting productive time.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> F-ing A right you used a sawzall. Anything but a sawzall or chainsaw is just wasting productive time.


Unless you have just a couple of cuts to make, I actually want to go around preaching the benefits of a folding pull saw, I'm that passionate about them :laughing:, a 6x6 would be a bit of work but it would do it, for 2x4 its the bees knees. 

http://www.acetoolonline.com/Tajima-G-Saw-240-folding-contractor-saw-p/taj-gk-g240.htm


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

....


----------



## JSpark (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm a dewalt man have had great luck with dewalt have been using my 18v nano since 2008 original batteries never had an issue and lots of power spun plenty of large holes saws even a 5 " hole saw through about 2 inches of plywood


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

FulThrotl said:


> yep. same price everywhere. festool dealers have to sell at the
> same price.
> 
> me, i'm looking at that jigsaw as a direct substitute for the sawzall,
> ...


What kind of blade did you use to cut the masonry?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chewy said:


> What kind of blade did you use to cut the masonry?


 
Never tried cutting tile with a jig saw and think I'll stick to using a 4" angle grinder.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Never tried cutting tile with a jig saw and think I'll stick to using a 4" angle grinder.


 
Yeah I was thinking about cutting curves in tile or pavers though.


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

FulThrotl said:


> yep. same price everywhere. festool dealers have to sell at the
> same price.
> 
> me, i'm looking at that jigsaw as a direct substitute for the sawzall,
> ...


I'm gonna get some of them Festool blades for my Milwaukee. That should work good.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chewy said:


> Yeah I was thinking about cutting curves in tile or pavers though.


 
The grinder works on curves also.


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

....


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

....


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

I will not buy Dewalt now knowing they are made by Black and Decker.


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

FulThrotl said:


> yeah, all ya have to do is get the milwualkee to have three
> carbide guide rollers, and the adjustable pendulum action
> of he saw, and you are good to go.


The pendulum is the same as orbital which pretty much every jig saw has. I think I've used a jig saw once for electrical work. I usually use a sawzall or a multi tool for cutting in boxes and stuff like that. You can get scroll blades for a sawzall to do the same thing as a jig saw. I'm glad you like your jig saw. To each his own.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

No kidding and I don't care what no one may sat against it. Porter cables portable line is the biggest bang for the buck. I use or own something from all of the big names regularly and dewalts craftsmanship is not what it was even 5 years ago and missiles is ok but the batteries don't carry the juice long enough to say knockout a can with a bunch of conduit. The porter cable is tough I dog mine and the only things I do t like is the sensitivity of the battery and the weight of the niCad. As long as they continue In the same quality, I doubt I will buy a dewalt ever again and it would be tough for me to try another system.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

LightsOn81 said:


> No kidding and I don't care what no one may sat against it. Porter cables portable line is the biggest bang for the buck. I use or own something from all of the big names regularly and dewalts craftsmanship is not what it was even 5 years ago and missiles is ok but the batteries don't carry the juice long enough to say knockout a can with a bunch of conduit. The porter cable is tough I dog mine and the only things I do t like is the sensitivity of the battery and the weight of the niCad. As long as they continue In the same quality, I doubt I will buy a dewalt ever again and it would be tough for me to try another system.


I recently bought a dewalt 20v max Impact and hammerdrill combo and besides having to return the first set because of a chuck issue with the rohm chuck, they are actually very well made. I am not loyal to one brand so I looked (in person) at all the big manufacturers sets like Makita, Milwaukee, porter cable and Bosch that were comparable and the quality of the new dewalts are much better IMO. they look pretty tough. Time will tell, always had good luck with dewalt. The new Milwaukee cordless stuff is crap, we use it at work and it sucks. They still make good corded drills but I will never invest in their cordless products after what I have seen in the field.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

crosport said:


> I will not buy Dewalt now knowing they are made by Black and Decker.


Lol look up who owns Milwaukee now. You think that's much better?


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> Lol look up who owns Milwaukee now. You think that's much better?


Dewalt drills might be alright but I can't stand their. I tried a 20 volt Dewalt Friday at work to see if they've gotten any better. They still shake just as bad as they always have. I have some Dewalt corded drills, chop saw, and angle grinders that I've had for a long time. They work good but just not a fan at all of their sawzalls.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> Lol look up who owns Milwaukee now. You think that's much better?


 
From what I know of the parent company of Milwaukee, they just basically bought it cheap and added improvements to the existing lines to move more product. The way things were made hasn't changed. 

When it comes down to push and shove there are probably 2 dozen huge companies that own every product manufacturer we buy from.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> From what I know of the parent company of Milwaukee, they just basically bought it cheap and added improvements to the existing lines to move more product. The way things were made hasn't changed.
> 
> When it comes down to push and shove there are probably 2 dozen huge companies that own every product manufacturer we buy from.


 
The Hong Kong holding company that owns Milwaukee, also owns Ryobi, & the Royal & Dirt Devil vacuum cleaner lines, BTW, most of Milwaukee is of ChiCom origin now.......


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I have a tool shelf full of Milwaukee tools.
I was always a Milwaukee toll guy. I had a B&D sawzall that fell apart in no time while my milwaukee sawzall was older and is still running great.
The 28 volt battery kit I have has been put to the test and has held up great.
I do have a 18 volt Dewalt cordless that needs batteries, but the price of the batteries is more then the crappy drill is worth.


----------

